# 1981 Chris Chance Criterium



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

......and one that is appropriate to this forum, despite being a road frame.

On my way back from the pick up now, but I stopped for the best dosa east of Long Island 

Pics soon!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Slim chance?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> On my way back from the pick up now, but I stopped for the best dosa east of Long Island


Where do you call home? You must not be all that far from me, I'm in Brooklyn. Best dosas I know of are at the Red Hook soccer fields.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Never heard of Dosa's, Long Island is nothing but a tea, but "Red Hook" now were talking. A fair decent beer.... 

Look forward to appreciating your new ride.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Best dosas east of Long Island = http://www.yelp.com/biz/dosa-temple-ashland-2
Soccer field dosas sound awesome. And yes, the Red Hookers among us are lucky bastards--that is a nice area.
I'm down the coast a ways.

Mecha-- close! You are onto something! And I am pretty transparent.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, that is very nice.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice rare drop outs on that Fat..


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

colker1 said:


> nice rare drop outs on that Fat..


Henry James?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> nice rare drop outs on that Fat..


Not a fat, thats a Chris Chance.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Not a fat, thats a Chris Chance.


Oh yeah.. I thought it was his brother.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks a lot like the CR black and white bike!
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/chris_chance_cycles.htm


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

wicked. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

babbalanja said:


> Henry James?


Nope... G.P. Wilson.

-Schmitty-

ps *sick* score.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That is special, congratulations!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

God do i miss good indian food. 

Nice score.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Anybody know the story with the championship rings? I assume they were earned.. who?When?

More pics please....


-Schmitty-


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulation on completing your quest. That looks like a nice one. For a road bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

That's a beauty Nate, congrats. :thumbsup: 


When do we get the full pic?


Can't wait to see this one built...what are the plans?




Steve




.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Go to road bike review for further comments please....we speak MTB here bitc%es.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

proto2000 said:


> Go to road bike review for further comments please....we speak MTB here bitc%es.


Not a chance! 

.....the best five hour drive for a bike I ever made. And another feather in the hat of craigslist in the search for the bikes we love (I just stumbled into this one though!).

The frame is an '81, the last year before Chris started Fat City Cycles. He was known for being extremely meticulous with his frames, but was getting broader name recognition and decided to cease being a one man shop to capitalize on that and get into the early MTB scene.

I got the bike from the previous owner, a great guy in Boston. He had Chris make him a frame just after Chris started up in '77 (he said he though it was Chris's second or third official frame after starting up business, but who knows). The owner was a racer and in '81, soon after he had the second frame built he went to ride pro in Europe for a few years. The nearly unused frame was stripped and spent the next three decades in his parents attic.

The thing looks nearly new. There are faint marks where various components were attached, but they are faint. There are some minuscule chips in the chain stay from a bouncing chain. And that's about it. The lugs are beautiful. Question! Does anyone know if there were lugged Chance frames built _after_ Fat City started, or did they all go TIG? I imagine he might have continued with a few custom frames now and then, but I don't think I've ever seen one.

Included with the frame was the Campy headset and BB and a SR post. The headset still had great Campy grease and lots of it, so I decided to leave it in. The BB felt crunchy and when I pulled it I found it was dry as a bone--no grease at all. Maybe it was cleaned before being put away, maybe he had used thin oil? Anyway, the BB is gorgeous! I didn't pull the post until I got back to my car (always bring your hexes!) and I was VERY stoked to see a perfectly clean seat tube. Not even a shadow of rust, just some grease residue. Likewise the BB area. Since it is a lugged frame, the tubes are all open to the BB cluster. I frame savered it, and threw on a few parts I had laying around to see how the fit might work out.

Enough chatter!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I took some frame only pics, but they aren't on my laptop yet. In the meantime, here is a mock build. Also, forgot to mention above--this frame is Chris Chance's criterium model. Just rolling around my backyard it feels like it is going to be fast fast bike. The wheel base is suuuper short.

In the near term, I am tempted to go single speed or fixed. I have a few wheelsets around, would only need to buy a 3/32 cog and chain, and I could get on this thing and ride!

What I want to do by the end of the summer is get some used DA or new Ultegra wheels from Peter White (I like the Fat connection) and make it properly geared. I have some DA mechs and a nice Gran Compe brakeset, Chorus crankset and rings, DA pedals, an old Cinelli bar with a similar shape to the Nitto in the pics but less drop and wider, and I'd probably go with barcons.....STI might look weird but we'll see. I'm not really a fan of downtube shifters....ergo power, on the other hand, would look great but I can't really afford to get a whole new Campy setup right now, especially when I nearly have a Shimano one. Campy will be build number two 

chatter chatter chatter......I am really stoked on this bike 

Last pic = the bike dungeon. I just moved last week and am looking forward to getting this pit in order!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

my favourite color scheme. nothing is more beautifull.
I ma not a fan of crit geometry but damm... this is one sexy bike.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

*Very* nice. Like that xtra housing guide in the back.

Again, anyone know who/when/where the championship stripes were earned?

-Schmitty-


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice ride ..........but isn't it too big for you?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I reocmmend finding a donor parts bike. If you don't want to go with down tube shifters, go with bar cons. I highly recommend against spreading the stays to 130mm (for newer stuff). Go Super Record or Nuovo record. You should be able to get a donor bike for around $450ish.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

What BP says.. on the spacing at least. And for gods sake, get a wheel hook in the basement so you can hang it up and protect the cherry original finish.

I have a really nice Avocet 126mm thread on if u want it... unsure of drilling at the moment.


-Schmitty-


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

bushpig said:


> I reocmmend finding a donor parts bike. If you don't want to go with down tube shifters, go with bar cons. I highly recommend against spreading the stays to 130mm (for newer stuff). Go Super Record or Nuovo record. You should be able to get a donor bike for around $450ish.


I 26 to 130, what is the problem with that?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers---all good suggestions. The wheel hooks and a better arrangement of space are definitely going to happen. The pit is the next project. I am looking forward to spending a wrenching winter down there 

The bike is 60x56.5 which is pretty near perfect size for me on road. Perhaps a hair short on the TT and a hair long on the ST. I can stand over it easily though. The rear is indeed 126. I don't think I will get it cold set, though it does limit the options significantly to stay true to classic size. The proper donor bike may be the best thing. I am inclined to make it a mix of more modern parts, but we'll see. Peter White's site has listed some NOS 105 hubbed wheelsets in 126 that could be good. I'll try a 130 and see how forgiving the flex is--2mm on each side can be okay. Though the frame does have stouter tubing on the stays per the customer's original order.

Schmitty---thanks for the offer. I also want to hear the WC stripes story too if anyone knows it!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Cheers---all good suggestions. The wheel hooks and a better arrangement of space are definitely going to happen. The pit is the next project. I am looking forward to spending a wrenching winter down there
> 
> The bike is 60x56.5 which is pretty near perfect size for me on road. Perhaps a hair short on the TT and a hair long on the ST. I can stand over it easily though. The rear is indeed 126. I don't think I will get it cold set, though it does limit the options significantly to stay true to classic size. The proper donor bike may be the best thing. I am inclined to make it a mix of more modern parts, but we'll see. Peter White's site has listed some NOS 105 hubbed wheelsets in 126 that could be good. I'll try a 130 and see how forgiving the flex is--2mm on each side can be okay. Though the frame does have stouter tubing on the stays per the customer's original order.
> 
> Schmitty---thanks for the offer. I also want to hear the WC stripes story too if anyone knows it!


stay campy.. or suntour. shimano 105.. it's like building a ritchey P21 in shimano LX.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I know I know....I am actually cringing at the thought of 105....


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Those drops don't bend so well just so you know.. they're really hard. 130,000 psi tensile or there abouts

That frame would fit me like a glove...


-Schmitty-


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

*My 2 cents*

It's such a beautuful rare frame which such rich history, I would take your time and build it up how it would have been originally.

You have a true "show piece" on you hands.

Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Shawn and BP. There are plenty of really nice 126 spaced wheels out there. You can even get hubsets and rims and make your own set of wheels if you're adamant about your wheels being new.

That is such an awesome frame that it would be cool if you could have some patience and slowly assemble the parts you need. I vote for Campag too. 

Barcons are great! And some early 105 stuff were quite nice.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I know I know....I am actually cringing at the thought of 105....


FYI Campy 8 speed will index with Shimano 7 speed if you want to run a 126 cassette or Sachs 7 speed freewheels, both use 5.0 mm spacing which is the Ergo 8 speed spec.

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3946


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

colker1 said:


> my favourite color scheme. nothing is more beautifull.
> I ma not a fan of crit geometry but damm... this is one sexy bike.


+2, exactly my reaction on both parts. Love it though. Nice one Yo-nate-y. I like this one a lot.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks all. I'll update this thread as things move forward 

In the meantime, who wants to buy my car so I can get this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Campagnolo-Supe...s=63&clkid=6706766726046463776#ht_1087wt_1139


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow! What a great pick up. It's rare to see one of the pre-Fat Chris Chance frames. I'd love to find one too. 

I'd keep it spaced at 126mm and use older components. That frame is rare enough to keep it "as it was" and not add newer components. 

Congrats!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Agreed. Thanks to the nudging in this thread and imagining the finished product......I am pretty much on the old parts hunt now 

Anyone have an idea how many Chris Chance frames were made? The guy I bought it from said that Chris would complain that by the time he'd finish a frame he was only getting 50 cents an hour. A dose of hyperbole, I'd imagine, but it certainly doesn't sound like he was churning them out. Two a week for five years would be around 500. I'd guess that would be the higher end of possibility?


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

NICE! It is in such nice condition! 

Those Dia Compe's are not shabby. They made a nice brake. (Still do, just different ones. => Cane Creek.) 

I've got a bunch of old road parts if you're interested. Mostly old Super Record/Nuovo Record Campy, and some Mavic SSC. Probably not what you're after (downtube, friction, etc.), but if you're interested just PM me. I'm sure anyone with a cave full of bikes like that has good trade stuff!  Also, I've got a stash of Cinelli stems and bars, if you know what you want just ask, I may have it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks much for the offer!
I moved a bit quicker than I had anticipated. The results should be done in a week or two ...... if all arrives according to plan.
Rest easy, it will all be 81-82 vintage save the expendables.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

What a beautiful bike, Nate. Those rear dropouts are such a class act.

Looking forward to seeing the full build. Enjoy!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nightshade_rider said:


> Those rear dropouts are such a class act.!


Thanks man! And no portacatena hole means I feel no compunction for the course I have chosen


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A little progress....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That is the way to do it!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Some developments and a few snags with the lot of parts that just arrived for me from Europe.

*The downtube shifters have a small round wire ring with a prong that inserts into the levers from the bottom of screw-down piece. One side's wire is missing. The bit in question is highlighted below. The seller is searching his place for it. Anyone got one??

*I expected/assumed it would be a six speed cluster. The seven speed cassette that came on the wheelset BARELY clears the frame, so I am looking for a six. The wheelset is awesome though.

*The awesome black brakeset that I was eagerly awaiting ....is the long reach version, too long the crit frame. This really sucks since I doubt I will be lucky enough to find a black DA set in the short reach version any time soon. Looks like the Gran Compe will fill in after all.....

*Another bit to search for: the seatpost I have is 25.0 but I need 27.2.....anyone want to trade? In the meantime, modern Ultegra. 

*The seller neglected to include the BB or headset. The NR headset there now is fine if mis-matched gruppo-wise and NR BB is in great shape.....but I am thinking the JIS wars might mean I am searching for a BB too 

/rant off. Ah, the travails of bike building! But beautiful components! If anyone has a DA 7100 RD in black let me know!!!


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Dura-ace...sweet.. Looking very good :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Nate, 

Looks great with the black wheels and tape...should be killer when you get it done. Great job on the parts selection so far.

If it rides half as nice as it looks, you're set :thumbsup: 






Steve



.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

a Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrail??
(Tim The Enchanter)

had to say that.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Much better parts scheme on the update. That is a really good looking bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

More developments.

So, the hubset is 126-spaced with a seven speed cassette. The frame is spaced for 120. It didn't take too much to get the wheel in, but I have since removed it while I decide what to do.

Call for help: does anyone here have (or know where to find) the thinner locknuts for Dura Ace hubs? I know they exist, and damn if they wouldn't be easy to find in Japan, but I haven't had luck here yet. If I can swap out the thick knurled locknuts on the hub that gets me quite close. And I'll either go back to a 5 or 6 speed freewheel.

Second option: cold set. I know this isn't without risk. The risk is amplified by the fact that Chris brazed with silver not brass and that this crit frame has relatively short stays. I have been talking to Peter Weigle and he was game to do it and has done it many hundred times without failures, but warned me of the (small, but present) potential for failure.

I'd like to stick with Plan A.....and I would really like to use this wheelset. But I am not going to do anything to compromise the frame.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Either way, I want to get this baby going before the leaves change!

Hmm....this could be my answer if it is indeed the thinner version:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...d=350321724076&ff4=263602_263622#ht_500wt_861


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Respace and lose value. Don't do it! Leave it as is, take your time.. relax. Let the leaves change.. good chance this frame will be around longer than you.




-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A cry for help goes answered


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

That's coming along very nicely. I really like Chris Chance road bikes and would like to someday build one up (or even a Slim Chance). Looking forward to seeing the final product. :thumbsup:


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you have a part number for the DA parts you need from Japan? I have a ton of co-workers there, and quite a few of them are heading this way in the next few weeks. Another friend/co-worker of mine just went back to Japan last month and he's pretty into bikes so he may be able to help you?

pm me if you want,

FCTi


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the offer! I will send along some detailed info. Unfortunately I don't know the part number....but I can try to rustle it up.

Update: rear hub respaced! Now on a search for a 6 speed corncob.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Still searching for the right freewheel, but I picked up these NOS Ale cinchiette per fermapiedi, uh I mean straps, with a cool art deco logo.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Still searching for the right freewheel


I'm partial to this one:










Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Hmm, I have one of those in the little box. Waiting to breath non-Italian air.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I might need to help yours get some fresh air, BP.

Update: I STILL haven't been lucky enough to track down that little wire. The seller searched high and low, and is sending me some other parts he missed, but not the wire. Mel (Elev12k) is looking out too. So....we'll see. The seller said he'd refund a bit if necessary.

I was going to mix the Gran Compe calipers with the DA levers I had, and started a search for new hoods to no avail. But then I found these 

Progress, progress, progress!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very cool. I don't recommend the alloy freewheel. This is one on my Weigle and I am constantly worried about it when I ride the bike.,


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Why Not?*




bushpig said:


> I don't recommend the alloy freewheel. This is one on my Weigle and I am constantly worried about it when I ride the bike.,


Just curious.
I've had great luck with Suntour and Regina aluminum freewheels and Campy alloy cassette cogs.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Shayne said:


> Just curious.
> I've had great luck with Suntour and Regina aluminum freewheels and Campy alloy cassette cogs.


Maybe I worry for no reason. I just worry about it. The Specialized tires on the bike pretty much self destructed after I enjoyed a few laps on the park. My fear was the the NOS freewheel would do the same!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

We'll see how long this Suntour one lasts.....it is a little more range than a corn cob, but maybe the 14-28 will get me further on the hills. Damned if I don't like the aesthetics of the tight ratio though....

In other news, got a email back from Chris Chance! He said he was glad someone who appreciated the bike found it and was happy to see the pics, but didn't respond to my Q about how many were made. I was pretty stoked regardless


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow! Chris responded, how cool!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

IF52 said:


> Wow! Chris responded, how cool!


Totally made my week


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Perhaps the last piece falls into place. Still waiting on some shifter parts from the first guy, but I might have a go with these instead. DA black!

If I had more patience I would wait to find a DA headset. The ones lately have been a bit $$....Campag will have to do for now.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Another part falls into place on this slow tempo build. Slow and low. 
I think I am going to stick with the silver shifters.....contemplating a Nitto Jaguar post....trying to find a WC stripe logo perforated Turbo......will probably stick with the 3TTT bar/stem and Campy headset (if only to keep one original bit)..... etc etc.

But at least now I have a period correct DA BB!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

The paws at the bottom of that pic are a nice touch!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Have you considered trying to find a jeweler who could fabricate the wire you need? If you were able to take the one that you do have, and say "please bend me one of these that wraps the other direction" you might be able to get it done. It looks to be just a piece of steel wire with a specific bend to it.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion----the wire issue is sorted FINALLY.

Now the only real issue is too many irons in the fire


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool that you are doing this right. Even if it takes all year. Can't believe you actually got an email back...amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Hadn't looked at this thread for awhile. We have these:










available at https://www.firstflightbikes.com/ShopNew/Vintage/Road_Parts.htm


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha--- I wish I had stumbled upon those earlier....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I found a slightly older set of the Gran Compe brakes and....
I found the (more) proper black version of the 7200 RD. Been looking for MONTHS.
  


















Still need the right seatpost. I am pretty set on a Nitto Jaguar, but I'm only seeing them for pretty egregious prices. I'll be heading to Japan for a couple weeks in April, and that'll be my bounty!

The last thing aside from the seatpost is the bar area. Right now it's got 3T bar and stem, and the Campy headset that came on the frame. I am tempted to leave the headset....but besides those three parts, everything is Japanese. Then again, I'd rather run a Turbo than an Ariake.....


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Finally finished! And now I am off for a shake-down ride, and some cable end crimps.....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

More pics please.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That's sweet for a skinny tire bike. Came out really nice. I enjoyed following the slow build/treasure hunt.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That's as sexy as a bicycle as can be.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks y'all.

Just got back from a short ride around town to make sure everything is proper. And yes, yes it is very proper  My local shop (https://www.thedevilsgear.com) had some black cable end crimps that they volunteered after ogling for a bit. I stopped afterward to take some snaps with my iPhone. Not bad, but I need to get back out there with the DSLR soon so I can compete with Spikes' awesome bokeh.

The ride is great and the fit is perfect. She turns quickly and precisely and the BB is relatively high. You'll see in the pics that the rear end is nice and tight too. But despite being a criterium frame and all that entails, she handles very smoothly and isn't skittish at all. I am used to riding a keirin bike on the street, and she feels far more stable than that. I cruised up to the top of a local promontory (East Rock), descended, and did a few short sprints. Though I was just wearing converse the frame seems admirably stiff. I need to find some classic stiff soled shoes now....or swap out some clipless for longer rides.










But I digress, here are some pics! I am very stoked with how this project has turned out.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Really nice!. Have you ever ridden a Brooks Swift, a black one would go really nice on that and feel a bunch better also .......at least on my butt.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job Nate, a beauty.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I find Turbos really comfy too, but a Swift would show off the seatpost head really nicely.....hmmm....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So hard to keep up when the title is nondescript. What a great grouppo! It would be cool to get those levers and arms anodized black if you ever make a run like that.

Tight clearance in the rear! I guess Chris had some real firm ideas on chainstay length.

Pretty bike, Nate!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I find Turbos really comfy too, but a Swift would show off the seatpost head really nicely.....hmmm....


turbos work for me.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you muchly! For a spell I was looking for a set of Scott SuperBrakes and some of these:








....but I am happy with the Dura Ace. I had some DA black calipers as well, but the reach was too long.

And- I hear you about the evolving thread/title. Paging Mendon! 
If you can swap the title of the thread to [1981 Chris Chance Criterium] that'd be fantastic!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Thank you muchly! For a spell I was looking for a set of Scott SuperBrakes and some of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha! Oops! I love your brake levers. I meant your downtube shifters.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh--- I also sourced a set of downtube shifters in black, but I liked the way the silver looked better


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Oh--- I also sourced a set of downtube shifters in black, but I liked the way the silver looked better


nuf said! Looks awesome, Nate!


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm not that familiar with the old road parts but that DA rear der. is such a beautiful design. Little piece of industrial art there. Whole bike is gorgeous too.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Really nice. Forget the swift.. Turbo is perfect. Maybe a Concor.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Schmitty said:


> Really nice. Forget the swift.. Turbo is perfect.
> 
> -Schmitty-


If you like Fugly


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job. Love those hubs.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

F'n fantastic Nate!

Don't change a thing.




Steve


.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

i don't like the esthetics of pre-brifter race bikes but this bike is fantastic! bravo!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

So nice! I would rock that in a heartbeat. I think a swift would be dope as well, either way its fantastic. I want, I want!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet Project! thanks for all the updates!!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rounding into the final days of RetrobikeUK's Road Bike of the Month June competition....and the Chance has finally been overtaken by the TVT Lemond that has been drafting me the whole time.

If anyone is a member over there, head in and cast your vote! There are a couple great options, though I must say I am partial to American steel 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=154472

/"vote for me" mode off


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> If anyone is a member over there, head in and cast your vote!


You just got pulled into a dead heat. Best of luck!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

....all with a little help from my friends! thanks!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I need 10 posts to vote. Guess I should head on over and post away.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Off the front now.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha--I guess publicizing the vote *might* count as doping, but it feels so nice.
And by all means, if the Lemond screws your glue, then it deserves your click!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The final stage! -- two hours left in the vote.

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=154472

--edit--- So as to avoid replying below: Roger that! And thank you all for gracefully indulging a road thread 

---no-bump edit #2--- Vote's closed---thanks y'all! Glad that some northeastern finery took the cake this month


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

no more bumps, Nate! It's for a road bike forchristsake!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> no more bumps, Nate! It's for a road bike forchristsake!


Bump for Nate 'cause G didn't use a 



I voted btw.....27 to 25 now.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*cough* :skep:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> *cough* :skep:


You know we love you.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

OH THANK GOD YOU WON! We can move on in our lives now. 

Congratulations Nate! Now try to put together a mountain bike with equal vigor and enthusiasm.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And chalk up another VRC win for Hollister's PoTM:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=154905


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you mean...he won without stumping for votes?!!! 

All teasing aside, good job guys. Both fantastic bikes. Same with the BOTM winners (wow!). All fantastic. Great month for bicycles!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A few recent pics from a weekend jaunt around Santa Barbara.














































......aaaand the Chance is now in the running for Road Bike of the Year at RBUK as one of the monthly winners. If you are so inclined, I'd appreciate your nod. The voting closes on Saturday the 21st (UK time)(incidentally, also my 34th birthday).

VRC members Hollister's Ritchey Team Comp, ameybrook's ARC, and Bushpig's C'ham Indian are also in the running for (mountain) Bike of the Year. Go vote! 
MTB vote: HERE.
Road vote: HERE.

Woot. /stumptown


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You're in luck! I just voted. Welcome to our winter.  Very pretty, Nate!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

It is very very nice to be back home. Every now and again I think winter has arrived, and then it is sunny and nearly 70F the next day


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> A few recent pics from a weekend jaunt around Santa Barbara.


That is such a cool looking bike!!

The fork looks like it has very little rake (or a super steep HTA). How's it ride?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

It was built as a criterium frame so things are steep, tight, and the BB is pretty high, etc. 

I rode track frames as commuters for a number of years, so it feels quite comfy for me and hasn't struck me as unstable, even at relatively high speeds. For general riding it is very responsive and a comfortable frame to ride. Certainly not as stiff as my other road options (IF or Steelman).

*edit! ha--looking at the pics here and two pages earlier, I just noticed that I migrated my front brake cable in front of the bars when I rebuilt it here. oh, the humanity....gotta fix that.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Worth my vote Nate. Beautiful red bike. 
Really digging on the Red Ritchey Team. Got my vote.....
Awesome rides.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I dig it without the decals on the DT.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The original customer ordered it without down tube decals since he thought them garish and it was _his_ bike after all, not Chris Chance's.


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Gorgeous completion. The color scheme and parts spec are dead on. Congrats.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks much! And thanks to everyone who voted over on RBUK--the Chance took the 2011 comp


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

That is one beautiful bike! I remember lusting after the original black anodized Dura Ace components in the 70's. Austro Daimler made a bike called the Vent Noir that was fully spec'ed with black Dura Ace. 

This bike is another reminder that most, if not all, of the famous early MTB builders started with road bikes or at least built them in addition to their MTB frames. I used to have a stunning steel Moots criterium frame. It was stolen, dammit.


----------

